# Saved by GPS



## trooperd (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all,

A few days ago I was saved from a deluge of grief and financial
pain by my trusty GPS with the LowClearances.com database
installed.

Travelling at night north on Old Eagle School Road near
Philadelphia, I was actually on a different route from the one I’d
planned due to another low clearance (which is kind of ironic).

Anyway because of the distractions and the sign being partially
covered by a bush, I think there’s a pretty good chance I’d have
hit the 10-6 railroad bridge. However the alert sounded, I was
able to take avoiding action, and disaster was averted.

This software has really saved my bacon so I just want to share
by experience and recommend to everyone that they give it a try. 

The website is: http://www.lowclearances.com


Safe driving.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good experience. Last week my GPS put us in the middle of a horse pasture:shocked:. Fortunately, I found a place I could turn the camper around:thumbup1:.


----------



## trixy (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for giving us the website for the GPS software for lowclearance!!
Greatly appreciated!


----------

